# Einbauschnitt anpassen HMI



## Stefanyoo (13 August 2019)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich brauche bitte von euch einen Ratschlag. Ich bin dazu angehalten worden, mehrere alte SIMATIC Panels (MP 277 10" Touch) auf die Nachfolger HMI TP 1200 Comfort umzubauen/migrieren. Leider sind die Einbaumaße verschieden, sodass die Auschnitte an der Schaltschranktür zu groß für die neuen Panels sind. 

Hat damit jemand Erfahrung oder einen Tip? Gibt es evtl. Adapterrahmen dafür? 

Für einen Tip wäre ich sehr dankbar....

Beste Grüße
Stefan


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 August 2019)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es die ab Werk gibt.

Schau mal bei Softwerk, da werden unter TP1200 => Zubehör Einbaurahmen angeboten.
Evtl. gibt es ja noch Alternativen

https://www.softwerk.at/siemens-simatic-hmi-tp1200-comfort-12-6av2124-0mc01-0ax0-210.htm
https://www.softwerk.at/softwerk-co...270b-touch-tp270-10-mp277-10-19941900-699.htm


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 August 2019)

Wir verwenden in solchen Fällen meistens eloxierte 19"-Blenden. Sieht sauber aus und ist kostengünstig.


----------



## Stefanyoo (13 August 2019)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Onkel Dagobert, kannst du mir evtl einen Link für einen Anbieter zukommen lassen? 


Stef


----------



## winnman (14 August 2019)

Eloxiertes Blech kaufen -> Ausschnitt erstellen -> Aussen auf die Schaltschranktür schrauben -> neues Panel einbauen -> fertig


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (14 August 2019)

Stefanyoo schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Antworten. Onkel Dagobert, kannst du mir evtl einen Link für einen Anbieter zukommen lassen?
> 
> 
> Stef



Zum Beispiel Rittal. Suche nach Blindplatten.


----------



## dingo (14 August 2019)

Der hat uns Alugehäuse angefertigt, Adapterplatten sollten die auch können:

http://www.esbshop.de/epages/78220739.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/78220739/Categories/Category1


----------



## wm-webservice (24 Januar 2020)

Firma Wenzelmann fertigt für uns Aluminiumplatten mit Ausschnitten nach Zeichnung an egal ob rund oder eckig mit Bohrungen in verschiedenen Materialstärken und Farben sowie Digitaldruck.
Wir haben schon von 1 Stück bis mehrere 100 Stück bestellt.

www.wenzelmann.de


----------

